# KASR's Bomb via Lottery!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Who is this KASR guy anyways?? I dunno - word on the street says he likes to bomb people - but since I'm the democratic kind of cat (Here and Here) I thought I'd relive a little of the glory years and show everyone how the OG's of Clubstogie used to roll! (before the assimilation by Puff that is.) :boxing:

So here are the rules:

Suggest a member you feel needs to be humbled...or humiliated. You decide.
 ONE VOTE PER PERSON - duplicates will be deleted, destroyed, mangled and otherwise disregarded
Tell me two things you know about them: hobbies, interests, cigars they have wanted to try, favorite liquor or beer....really just anything. I want to know my enemy! lol
Whoever you choose must have been a member for more than 90-days active and a minimum ring-gauge of 90. Sorry newbs...I just don't think you can handle this. 
Post in this thread the information - everything BUT the addy, of course. We don't want any creeper cakes.
 It all ends at 11:59PM this Saturday, so get those votes in.

That's it gang...pretty simple stuff. So tell me....who needs an @$$-pounding?


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think that...

KASR needs an a$$pounding. He likes Ashton VSG's and Camacho 10th Anny's, as well as poker.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

kozzman555 said:


> I think that...
> 
> KASR needs an a$$pounding. He likes Ashton VSG's and Camacho 10th Anny's, as well as poker.


While this is true, I'm not going to bomb myself...wouldn't that be suicide? D'oh! :scared:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

My vote is going to have to go to teedles915, who seems to think it's ok to make up reasons to pass his MAWs off to unsuspecting noobs. I don't know what kind of sick world he lives in where this is funny and acceptable, but he deserves punishment.

I might not know a lot about him, I do know he likes to hang out in chat and give excellent advice to people. I've seen him talking about 601s, Oliva V Maduro's, WOAMs, and Padron Anniversary's lately...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Staxed said:


> My vote is going to have to go to teedles915, who seems to think it's ok to make up reasons to pass his MAWs off to unsuspecting noobs. I don't know what kind of sick world he lives in where this is funny and acceptable, but he deserves punishment.
> 
> I might not know a lot about him, I do know he likes to hang out in chat and give excellent advice to people. I've seen him talking about 601s, Oliva V Maduro's, WOAMs, and Padron Anniversary's lately...


I'll second t-dubs


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

I am with Staxed... Teedlesneedsbe shown some old school destruction. The dude gave me his MAW out of nowhere, he's pretty much a big deal.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

One person I haven't seen a whole lot of bombing activity to that deserves it is Shawn(thebayratt).


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I think you should bomb squid agent 007. He's terrorizing innocent bystanders and is hiding within anonymity. Of course if you do get him there is quite the bounty on his head, and you will be rewarded very well.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep the votes coming!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

BMack said:


> One person I haven't seen a whole lot of bombing activity to that deserves it is Shawn(thebayratt).


I have to second this, Shawn is a great guy and deserves a good smacking around :tu


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I vote for dave/smelvis.
I dont think i could say enough about the good things hes done.
His hobbies are helping the troops, giving out alot of cigars, and helping out people.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

My vote would have to go to kozzman555.

Just who the hell does this guy think he is?! Between the smack down he organized on me, his other recent attacks, and his joining the ZK, this man must be shown he's not allowed to destroy everything and get away with it. He really wants SSMs, ron mexicos, and hesitant pirates


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

apollyon9515 said:


> I vote for dave/smelvis.
> I dont think i could say enough about the good things hes done.
> His hobbies are helping the troops, giving out alot of cigars, and helping out people.


I rescind my vote for t-dubz. Dave/Smelvis definitely deserves this. Plus, I don't want to make t-dubz mad lol

EDIT: Macke, how could you nominate me? It was JP and T-dubz that did all the legwork. There are so many more deserving people on this forum than me. Change your vote for Dave.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Brings back memories. Glad to see the old bombing bastage is back at it.
Glad to see you my old friend. :wave:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Smelvis. Let me be obnoxious and use all caps: 

SMELVIS

Here's why:

I'm a veteran. This Smelvis character has made an impact on my brothers and sisters in arms by repeatedly carpet bombing them, organizing mass herf-incursions. Smelvis deserves a turducken, port wine, and cigar bomb. With key lime pie. 

Smelvis is good people like few people are.

This coming week is Veteran's Day. Nuff said.

From his likes and wishlist: Cubans, Fuentes, Tats, CAO's, Pepins


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

My vote for smelvis as well.
(Glad to see all the gorillas didn't go extinct). :tu


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> I have to second this, Shawn is a great guy and deserves a good smacking around :tu


Yep, Shawn.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm throwing in one for Smelvis too. I would elaborate but with a guy like Dave I don't really feel a need to.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok since my first suggestion was for entertainment, my real nomination is for WyldKnyght. He runs the noob pif (with djangos), which is no easy task. He did a massive amount of behind the scenes work with the troop rally, did I mention yet that he's canadian, yep thats right he goes out of his way to support our troops. He also helped me get my stash into a spreadsheet, which I had zero chance of doing on my own. Craig likes all kind of sticks but here are a few from his wish list.

Camacho Select
Torano Exodus 1959 50 Years - Robusto
Tatuaje Black Label Torpedo
Oliva Serie G Maduro 
Graycliff Double Espresso
Rocky Patel Vintage '92

Although you cant go wrong with Dave, either.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Macke said:


> My vote would have to go to kozzman555.
> 
> Just who the hell does this guy think he is?! ........pirates


lane: This young Whippersnapper _has_ been causing a lot of trouble!



kozzman555 said:


> I'll second t-dubs


It's true! T-Dubb is needing an ass whupping! :rofl:



BMack said:


> One person I haven't seen a whole lot of bombing activity to that deserves it is Shawn(thebayratt).


Also true!

Shawn is a great BOTL! 
Plus with a new Baby darling girl, he hasn't been spending any $ on himself for over a year now. 
Rather ripe for a good spanking! :nod:



kapathy said:


> I think you should bomb squid agent 007. He's terrorizing innocent bystanders and is hiding within anonymity......


This is one of the most dangerous kind of troublemaker out there... Doing his good works behind a cloak of anonymity...
It's enough to piss ya right off isn't it? :biggrin:



apollyon9515 said:


> I vote for dave/smelvis.
> I dont think i could say enough about the good things hes done......
> .............


Ya! don't get me started on that_____! :rant:
Decidedly due to be pummelled, spanked and trounced into a cigar induced coma of peaceful joy! :nod:

As you can see, I'm going to be of absolutely no help to you... 

Plus, there are many tothers to consider too!:ask:

Errrrrrr............. Good Luck With That! :lol:

Thanks a lot for the fun stuff Aaron! :thumb:

:rockon:


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the votes, everyone! We're in the research phase of things and I'll be posting up the (D)estruction (C)ode soon. (Did you really think it meant Delivery Confirmation? LOL!)


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Bumpin da fun:thumb:

:bump2:


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Whoever wins is in for a pounding! KASR bombings are Legendary! Be afraid, very afraid....


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

jovenhut said:


> Whoever wins is in for a pounding! KASR bombings are Legendary! Be afraid, very afraid....


^ The voice of experience me thinks! ^ :fear:

.


----------

